# Dry eyes



## Tali S (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello

Quick question...have any of you suffered from dry eyes as a result of being on buserelin and menopur?

I normally wear contact lenses and about three or four weeks in to my first protocol (end July/start Aug 2010) noticed that my vision came in and out of focus when I blinked and then a couple of weeks ago my left eye got really irritated. I never normally have any problems so went to the opticians at the weekend. They had a look in my eyes and saw some dry patches. After explaining about the drugs I had been on, they said that was the most likely cause.

So really, I'd just like to know if anyone else has had these problems and how long it took for things to get back to normal after finishing on the drugs?

(I'll probably be wearing my specs for a while, as I should be going back on the drugs around Dec/Jan time!!)

Any thoughts welcomed!!

Thanks
Tali S x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmmmm this does ring a bell, yes I got drier than normal eyes during treatment. I don't remember much else though so I can only assume they went back to normal fairly quickly.

Good luck

B xxx


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

I've suffered with this both times i've been on buserelin. My eyes felt back to normal within a few days of stopping the injections and i was back wearing my contact lenses within a week i think. 

jesXXX


----------

